# Tobi's last day at Akatsuki?



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

kinda big, so i tagged it. I made in it about 3 minutes. what does everyone think?


----------



## alkeality (Feb 19, 2007)

its ok but i dont know whats really going on in the picture


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 19, 2007)

its a bomb  i think. anyway good job with that.


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

Ugh...... its my first pic so i really sucked. its one of those spider bombs deidara has.

Edit: i just upgraded to CS2. its really new 2 me


----------



## Mojim (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks ok ;]

Lol...so it's that bomb


----------



## evangellion100 (Feb 19, 2007)

Lol. Funny pic but the quality is average. Is that a piece of Deidara's hair up there?


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah. it was like, a super- rush drawing. not near as good as i normally do.... do.... lolz.


----------



## Crayons (Feb 20, 2007)

OH, okay so that's a bomb 
Nice idea huh


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Feb 21, 2007)

it's really funny. I bet deidara is dying to do that


----------

